# The Crew



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The Crew
I'm trying my hand at 7/8th scale caricatures and 7/8ths scale tailoring. I'm going to make a shirt and a pair of overalls out of cloth for the old guy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like you are achieving what you set out to do. The look great ....Better get some clothes on that guy before he catches his death.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking forward to what will come out of this ;-)


----------

